# Crossing the channel



## NomadicNeti (May 20, 2017)

Is there a time when it is cheaper to get to France? E.g. Is it cheaper to travel midweek, weekends, Sundays or  is there no difference in price whenever you go? Thanks


----------



## shadowolfhunter (May 20, 2017)

The answer to this is as many and varied as you can imagine. I know someone who uses Dover to Dunkerque regularly as it is marginally cheaper that way. However, it can depend on time of day, time of year, etc.


----------



## The laird (May 20, 2017)

I'm sailing Newhaven to dieppe next Sunday under £100 17.30 sailing ,depends on time i.e. Cabins required on certain routes etc.school hols also alter prices ,it's a minefield the question you ask as it depends on your needs/requirements.sorry can't help more


----------



## jacquigem (May 20, 2017)

We have just booked Tunnel 4th June 7.15 AM £100 one way home


----------



## REC (May 20, 2017)

We always go on the tunnel and find that early morning and late evening bookings are cheaper. But as for dates...as ops have said, it's a case of avoiding school holidays ( if poss) and trawling back and forth to find cheapest. Remember you can use Tesco clubcard vouchers for the tunnel ( not sure about ferry!)


----------



## Canalsman (May 20, 2017)

If you're happy to use the Tunnel and accept that it's dearer than the ferries, late at night is a lot cheaper.

However you can check in up to two hours before your booked crossing and they'll put you on the next available train for the same fare.

The ferries are also cheaper at anti-social hours.


----------



## REC (May 20, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> If you're happy to use the Tunnel and accept that it's dearer than the ferries, late at night is a lot cheaper.
> 
> However you can check in up to two hours before your booked crossing and they'll put you on the next available train for the same fare.
> 
> The ferries are also cheaper at anti-social hours.



Did not mention that we nearly always do that both ways! Bit cheeky but pay for cheapest time and go earlier, never been delayed and have arrived at the tunnel and left 20 mins later! Convenient for us as only 30 mins away from home and I am very seasick!


----------



## Hippy Steve (May 20, 2017)

It's also worth noting that you get a discount if you book via the CCC.  If you are doing several trips you easily make back your membership fee...


----------



## jagmanx (May 20, 2017)

*Tunnel for us every time (almost)*

Midweek seems cheaper
As others have posted early or late also
Canterbury P&R is handy

Too early or late not for us..We want to enjoy the travelling.
We also know of  cheap good overnights 30min East of Calais
Le Pont D'Oye has a simple aire
The is also a nice simple 10euro campsite about 2 miles south of the Town
Aldi and Carrefour shops


----------



## ozzy1955 (May 20, 2017)

We have done  Dover Dunkirk three times now and had great prices, were off to Germany on June 19th pre booked in Feb and got it for £84 return, 4AM sailing out and 12AM return. We prefer an early sailing so we can get a good start without much traffic on the first day and get to a site or aire in plenty of time.
:wave:


----------



## rugbyken (May 20, 2017)

newhaven dieppe overnight cabin with a dog £100 that's with the over 60s discount 20% only available over the phone


----------



## Derekoak (May 21, 2017)

*Multi ttip*

If you cross frequently and are less than 6m x 2.35 m high there are dfds multitrip tickets from 6 single trips or 3 returns in 12 months.  They are 36 pounds each way. Less if 5 or more returns. The important thing is that you can change the vehicle the passengers (up to 9) and the sailing times and dates up to an hour before your original sailing for no  cost other than the phone call.  So you could share with friends.The new crossing has to not be full of course. This is dover to Dunkirk or calais. Some crossings , not many, have a supplement 30 pounds and some are barred. There is a table on the dfds website.


----------



## groyne (May 27, 2017)

For the Tunnel, we usually book an early morning train and arrive about midnight, so we can park up and get a few hours sleep.


----------



## carol (May 27, 2017)

Glad to see you're doing your homework, Jeanette :dance:


----------



## Pauljenny (May 27, 2017)

Hippy Steve said:


> It's also worth noting that you get a discount if you book via the CCC.  If you are doing several trips you easily make back your membership fee...



O was going to post this,too.
You can ask the operator to look for the cheapest options, around your preferred time.

We don't mind paying a little extra, to avoid the M25, M2, Dover to Calais and drag through North France .
Portsmouth to Caen is so easy.
POI near the dockside, too.


----------

